# bowtech liberty vft



## gibson lp (Oct 6, 2009)

i was wondering if this bow was made in 06 and the quality of this bow ive purchased it for 250 bare bow
:shade:


----------



## gibson lp (Oct 6, 2009)

*bowtechvft*

is it worth the money for it fully set up for 325 with case


----------

